# Overnighting in Swansea



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Does anyone know of anywhere that we could park up and stay in the van overnight in Swansea?

Caulkhead


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Swansea*

Hi Caulkhead, I think I read ones, it may be britstops ?????? The park & ride on Fabian way Oppisite Audi and McDonald, you will have to google it, Eddie.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I've a feeling the park and ride on Fabian Way has height barriers after travellers set up camp a few years ago. Any idea which area of Swansea you want to be or doesn't it matter?

I know there's a street in the Swansea West enterprise park that lorry drivers use for overnight stops. There's probably lots of places around the Gower where you could wild camp, particularly Fairwood Common

I see lots of motorhomes in the Mumbles car park but not sure whether they overnight there


----------



## Lilliput (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Caulkhead

Mumbles car park by Boots, I think it's £6 per night or Knab Rock car park further on towards the Mumbles pier by Verdi's the Italian cafe.

Lilliput


----------



## Lilliput (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Caulkhead

Mumbles car park by Boots, I think it's £6 per night or Knab Rock car park further on towards the Mumbles pier by Verdi's the Italian cafe.

Lilliput


----------



## Lilliput (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Caulkhead

Mumbles car park by Boots, I think it's £6 per night or Knab Rock car park further on towards the Mumbles pier by Verdi's the Italian cafe.

Lilliput


----------

